
Ied: Like npm, but faster – an alternative package manager for Node - Nervetattoo
http://gugel.io/ied/
======
RichWalton
A quick test shows this to be _much_ faster than NPM 2 (Browserify ~8s vs ~27s
using NPM 2). I've been on the look out for a faster NPM given it takes 30m to
install dependencies for an application I work on :(

Unfortunately IED (Soon to be renamed "NOM") doesn't support Git dependencies
:(

~~~
k__
Does it support native modules?

------
k__
It's nice that it takes some ideas from Nix, but it would even nicer if the
time spent would go directly into Nix ;)

I'm considering switching to npm2nix and Nix for my projects, because I got
burned by NPM far too often. Also Nix can be used for all software, not only
NPM stuff. With NixOS it also ties a nice "package", haha

------
bitwarrior
What an unfortunate name.

~~~
RichWalton
Agreed. Fortunately the dev(s) look to be in the process of renaming to "Nom"
([https://github.com/alexanderGugel/ied/issues/29](https://github.com/alexanderGugel/ied/issues/29))

------
z3t4
I find it very confusing with flat node_modules as it doesn't hide complexity.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Well, NPM is changing to a flat structure in V3.

Complexity isn't much of a concern since all dependencies should (ideally) me
automatically managed by NPM.

The greater benefit is reduced duplication and reducing excessive folder
nesting. The former saves space and the time required to download
dependencies, the latter solves some serious issues with using NPM on windows.

~~~
z3t4
Yes, I noticed that when I upgraded; spent several hours debugging before I
found out that was the problem (I had both flat and nested, where prod used
the old, and my tests used the new)

